# Sale: Samco Coolant Hose Sets from $289.99 Shipped Ground (ca)



## FourSeasonTuning.com (Jan 12, 2005)

*Sale: Samco Coolant Hose Sets from $319.99 Shipped Ground (ca)*

*Colors are Black, Blue and Red in stock now for VR6 Corrado and MK3,MK4 Golf Jetta*

Corrado VR6 sets are $324.95 shipped in the lower 48 states
Direct Purchase Link Click Here

Add $69.99 for Corrado VR6 Clamp Sets
Direct Purchase Link Click Here

MKIII Golf & Jetta sets are $319.99 shipped in the lower 48 states
Samco Coolant Hose Sets GOLF JETTA 93-99 MKIII ONLY 

Add $69.99 for Golf Jetta VR6 Clamp Sets
GOLF JETTA 93-99 MKIII ONLY 

MK4 Golf & Jetta sets are $289.99 shipped in the lower 48 states
Samco Coolant Hose Sets GOLF JETTA MK4 12V 

Add $66.99 for Golf Jetta VR6 Clamp Sets
GOLF JETTA 99-02 MK4 12V 

Cooling Kits.









Includes Billet SS pipe, Low Temp Thermostat & Fan Switch ( does not include oil cooler hoses that come in the Corrado and MK3 Samco hose kits)
$159.99 Early 92-93 VR6 w/ Rectangle shaped Fan Switch

Includes Billet SS pipe, Low Temp Thermostat & Fan Switch ( does not include oil cooler hoses that come in the Corrado and MK3 Samco hose kits)
$159.99 Late 93+ VR6 w/ Square shaped Fan Switch









Includes Billet SS pipe, Low Temp Thermostat ( Includes oil cooler hoses that come in the Corrado and MK3 Samco hose kits)
$159.99 Fits 92-99.5 Not MK4









Includes Billet SS pipe, Low Temp Thermostat & Fan Switch (Includes oil cooler hoses that come in the Corrado and MK3 Samco hose kits)
$174.99 Early 92-93 VR6 w/ Rectangle shaped Fan Switch

Includes Billet SS pipe, Low Temp Thermostat & Fan Switch (Includes oil cooler hoses that come in the Corrado and MK3 Samco hose kits)
$174.99 Late 93+ VR6 w/ Square shaped Fan Switch










Billet SS Coolant CrackPipe $69.99 Shipped 

More kit to follow.


California residents will be charged 7.75% sales tax.
Payments and color info can be sent to: sales(AT)fourseasontuning.com*

The current site only has a fraction of the parts listed that we carry.Please contact us if the items you seek are not on the site. Competitive pricing, Fast shipping, If you see a lower price let us know, chances are we can work with you.

Questions at 714-997-5842 M-F 10-6 PST

Email is better than IM
sales(AT)fourseasontuning.com*

Thanks for looking.
James

AKA wld101turkey 

Image of MK4 set shown


----------



## Norwegian-VR6 (Feb 6, 2002)

This is one off the best upgrades you can give your VR6 engine. Along with a crackpipe.


----------



## onebdgti (Jan 13, 2006)

*Re: Sale: Samco Coolant Hose Sets W/ clamps $299.99 Shipped Ground (FourSeasonTuning.com)*

Wish they had them for an MKIV


----------



## JETTSET (Oct 16, 2001)

*Re: Sale: Samco Coolant Hose Sets W/ clamps $299.99 Shipped Ground (onebdgti)*


_Quote, originally posted by *onebdgti* »_Wish they had them for an MKIV

Yeah me too


----------



## FourSeasonTuning.com (Jan 12, 2005)

*Re: Sale: Samco Coolant Hose Sets W/ clamps $299.99 Shipped Ground (onebdgti)*

Found some for the MK4 VR6. I will have these listed later tonight.


----------



## jink (Oct 8, 2005)

I will be doing this soon, glad to see they are still for sale. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## JETTSET (Oct 16, 2001)

*Re: (jink)*

Just got a get of Black MKIV's. Bump for a good deal and great service. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## mk3_vdub (Oct 18, 2006)

*Re: (JETTSET)*

whats the warranty on these things? lifetime?
ive heard a bunch of corrado guys were cracking the hoses.... have they fixed the problem?


----------



## FourSeasonTuning.com (Jan 12, 2005)

*Re: (mk3_vdub)*

One Year warranty from Samco. I have sold several corrado sets with no claims to date.


----------



## IIVR6II (Feb 2, 2005)

how much just for the clamps??? sorry already have the hose...... MK4 VR6


----------



## mk3_vdub (Oct 18, 2006)

*Re: (FourSeasonTuning.com)*


_Quote, originally posted by *FourSeasonTuning.com* »_One Year warranty from Samco. I have sold several corrado sets with no claims to date.

good to hear.. i will definatly be getting a set when my engine goes back together this summer... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## FourSeasonTuning.com (Jan 12, 2005)

*Re: (mk3_vdub)*

Sounds Good.


----------



## Tire_Marx (Mar 4, 2004)

and whats the cost of the clamps if one DIDNT buy the hoses too? or is that even an option?


----------



## FourSeasonTuning.com (Jan 12, 2005)

*Re: (Tire_Marx)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Tire_Marx* »_and whats the cost of the clamps if one DIDNT buy the hoses too? or is that even an option?

$70 shipped to canada via express mail service. Contact me if you need a set.


----------



## VertigoGTI (Apr 1, 2001)

*Re: (FourSeasonTuning.com)*

How long will this price be in effect? I need new hoses but I won't be able to get them until after my return comes back.
(BTW: I need a billet crack pipe, new t-stat and housing and overflow tank if you guys carry those. Didn't see them on the site.)


----------



## FourSeasonTuning.com (Jan 12, 2005)

*Re: (VertigoGTI)*

Price wont be changing until Samco changes theirs. Billet pipes will be in next week and new kits will be listed.


----------



## VertigoGTI (Apr 1, 2001)

*Re: (FourSeasonTuning.com)*


----------



## VertigoGTI (Apr 1, 2001)

*Re: (FourSeasonTuning.com)*

Tax refund is on the way... will be ordering soon!


----------



## FourSeasonTuning.com (Jan 12, 2005)

*Re: (VertigoGTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VertigoGTI* »_


----------



## dragonfli_x (Jul 16, 2002)

*Re: (FourSeasonTuning.com)*









that's nice!


----------



## VertigoGTI (Apr 1, 2001)

*Re: (dragonfli_x)*

State tax return in... just need federal....


----------



## Joker_2.8 (Nov 2, 2005)

any pics of these installed on a MK4 VR6?


----------



## VertigoGTI (Apr 1, 2001)

*Re: (Joker_2.8)*

Just ordered a set yesterday. Thanks!


----------



## VertigoGTI (Apr 1, 2001)

*Re: (VertigoGTI)*

Just got the hoses and clamps in today. Thanks again!


----------



## FourSeasonTuning.com (Jan 12, 2005)

*Re: (VertigoGTI)*

Your welcome.


----------



## DuB_MaNG (Apr 26, 2007)

benifits?


----------



## FourSeasonTuning.com (Jan 12, 2005)

*Re: (DuB_MaNG)*

Price vs. the oe ones.


----------



## Jason_Reuben (Jan 15, 2005)

*Re: (FourSeasonTuning.com)*

IM sent 
Free bump


----------



## FourSeasonTuning.com (Jan 12, 2005)

*Re: (Jason_Reuben)*

Im sent


----------



## -Vr6-Vdub- (Mar 1, 2007)

*Re: (Norwegian-VR6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Norwegian-VR6* »_This is one off the best upgrades you can give your VR6 engine. Along with a crackpipe.

How is the best upgrade? Just curious?


----------



## FourSeasonTuning.com (Jan 12, 2005)

*Re: (-Vr6-Vdub-)*

Maybe not the best mod, but it lessens the chance of a 10 year old plus hose giving out.


----------



## mk4projek (Feb 28, 2007)

Me wants


----------



## Jason_Reuben (Jan 15, 2005)

*Re: (FourSeasonTuning.com)*

Just put in a order tonight. THanks again


----------



## FourSeasonTuning.com (Jan 12, 2005)

*Re: (Jason_Reuben)*

Shipped Today.


----------



## Jason_Reuben (Jan 15, 2005)

*Re: (FourSeasonTuning.com)*

Received them today, Thanks again.


----------



## wr3ck3dm1nd (Jun 16, 2006)

*Re: (Jason_Reuben)*

pictures on a mk4 vr?


----------



## TBT-Syncro (Apr 28, 2001)

*Re: (wr3ck3dm1nd)*

bump for fast service, and a great price.


----------



## FourSeasonTuning.com (Jan 12, 2005)

*Re: (TBT-Syncro)*


----------



## Notabora2 (Dec 24, 2002)

*Re: (wr3ck3dm1nd)*

Yes I agree........I would like to see some pics of these installed!


----------



## Notabora2 (Dec 24, 2002)

*Re: (Notabora2)*

Does anyone have a pic of the hoses installed? Also, can you ship these hoses via USPS for me because I am overseas? Uncle Sam has me in Germany? We use APO addresses.


----------



## FourSeasonTuning.com (Jan 12, 2005)

*Re: (Notabora2)*

I could ship usps for you. Will send Im with order info.


----------



## Notabora2 (Dec 24, 2002)

*Re: (FourSeasonTuning.com)*

@ FOURSEASON Tuning-I would like to make this purchase on Monday. Are there any special instruction for purchase? I would like to purchase the kit in black. The zip for shipping is 09096(APO address).


----------



## FourSeasonTuning.com (Jan 12, 2005)

*Re: (Notabora2)*

I will Im you the details.


----------



## Notabora2 (Dec 24, 2002)

*Re: (Jason_Reuben)*

Ordered mine yesterday!!!! I'm excited. Maybe I'll be the first to post a pic of the install http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## jink (Oct 8, 2005)

I ordered this today. Being installed next weekend (not this weekend). I WILL provide pictures.


----------



## jink (Oct 8, 2005)

This kit was installed this past weekend. Good hoses, but missing many, many coolant hoses in the VR6 setup. There were no 'secondary radiator' hoses (left side of engine) and the kit is missing some 'block' hoses. I felt cheated for the price. The hoses look great, but I was hoping for a full replacement set.
The hose clamps are slightly mismatched. I had two extra large clamps and am missing clamps for one of the very small hoses (see picture for illustration).
I have 3 hoses left over, two go behind throttle body and require removal of throttle body to install. The "S Shaped" hose (upper right in picture) I have NO idea where to install. I will provide pictures of the left over hoses when I have the chance.
















Sorry for the extremely crappy pictures, I thought they turned out better when I took them. I am not liking my Canon G9.








Next chance I get I will post full engine bay shots. There isn't much more to see other than the reservoir Samco hose.


_Modified by jink at 11:20 PM 1-1-2008_


----------



## FourSeasonTuning.com (Jan 12, 2005)

*Re: (jink)*

My supplier makes up the clamp kits (If it was wrong you could have let me know before posting). 
As for the hoses the Corrado and MK3 VR6 kits replace every coolant hose under the hood. It seems Samco left out the Oil Cooler to Pipe hose and the Block to Oil Cooler hose out of the MK4 kits. I can notify them and see if they could add these in the future.
Let me know if want me to order the two hoses in blue for the coolant pipe and oil cooler.


----------



## jink (Oct 8, 2005)

*Re: (FourSeasonTuning.com)*


_Quote, originally posted by *FourSeasonTuning.com* »_My supplier makes up the clamp kits (If it was wrong you could have let me know before posting). 


Oh man, I wasn't trying to attack this deal or your company at all, I was just giving a report of what I experienced out of the box, I didn't even need the clamps, as I didn't install one of the smaller hoses (requires removing throttle body). I posted all of this information so you and the users can know what to expect with the MK4 setup. You have done a great job. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif

_Quote, originally posted by *FourSeasonTuning.com* »_As for the hoses the Corrado and MK3 VR6 kits replace every coolant hose under the hood. It seems Samco left out the Oil Cooler to Pipe hose and the Block to Oil Cooler hose out of the MK4 kits. I can notify them and see if they could add these in the future.
Let me know if want me to order the two hoses in blue for the coolant pipe and oil cooler.

No big deal, I understand how things go. I felt cheated that Samco would leave something like that out of the kit, as it's a pretty major portion of the cooling system on the MK4 VR6. I can deal with that.
I would like to order those hoses, I just don't know when I will get around to installing them as I do NOT want to go back through the cooling system in the near future.








Let me know what you find out in regards to those missing hoses, and what the pricing would be for them.


----------



## FourSeasonTuning.com (Jan 12, 2005)

*Re: (jink)*

I told my rep at least two hoses were missing. Let me see what happens.


----------



## cameronmk3 (Sep 23, 2007)

thinking about ordering these for my mk3 vr.
maybe next paycheque


----------



## introverted (Oct 9, 2007)

will these work for b4 passat vr6? has anyone tried?


----------



## FourSeasonTuning.com (Jan 12, 2005)

*Re: (introverted)*

The rad hoses are different.


----------



## Notabora2 (Dec 24, 2002)

*Re: (FourSeasonTuning.com)*

Hey FST, I just installed my hoses this past weekend too and noticed some that I would like to replace too. Is there a way you can put together a second kit to replace the additional hoses? I am really interested.


----------



## FourSeasonTuning.com (Jan 12, 2005)

*Re: (Notabora2)*

I left a message with Samco again.


----------



## keychain12 (Aug 17, 2003)

Got my hoses in the mail nice and quickly. All black for my 96 vr6. Should go well. Thanks 4 seasons!


----------



## FourSeasonTuning.com (Jan 12, 2005)

*Re: (keychain12)*

Your welcome.


----------



## JBVR6 (Apr 2, 2001)

*Re: Sale: Samco Coolant Hose Sets W/ clamps $299.99 Shipped Ground (FourSeasonTuning.com)*

my set is on the way!
Thanks!


----------



## JBVR6 (Apr 2, 2001)

*Re: Sale: Samco Coolant Hose Sets W/ clamps $299.99 Shipped Ground (FourSeasonTuning.com)*

Hoses are in and they are GREAT! Thanks again


----------



## cameronmk3 (Sep 23, 2007)

so the mk3 kit is a FULL replacement kit for the mk3 vr's? or by the sounds of it some hoses are missing?


----------



## FourSeasonTuning.com (Jan 12, 2005)

*Re: (cameronmk3)*

MK3 is complete all coolant hoses under hood.


----------



## Joey Russo (Apr 9, 2007)

*Re: (Jason_Reuben)*

*bump for james
GREAT guy to buy from.
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Astroboy (Jan 4, 2000)

*Re: (Joey Russo)*

Great service http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif !!!
Placed an order on Wednesday night, shipped on Thursday, and I received them on Friday.
Thanks so much.


----------



## dasGolf01 (Aug 23, 2004)

*Re: Sale: Samco Coolant Hose Sets W/ clamps $299.99 Shipped Ground (FourSeasonTuning.com)*

Bump for a great guy. Has helped a lot with assorted purchases from him recently. Samco kit should be here shortly, can't wait.
Thanks James http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## FourSeasonTuning.com (Jan 12, 2005)

*Re: Sale: Samco Coolant Hose Sets W/ clamps $299.99 Shipped Ground (dasGolf01)*

The two lower coolant hoses will be shipped the the S/C kit.


----------



## dasGolf01 (Aug 23, 2004)

*Re: Sale: Samco Coolant Hose Sets W/ clamps $299.99 Shipped Ground (FourSeasonTuning.com)*

Sweet. Hope that's soon and hope the Samco/clamp kit gets here soon so I can get a jump start on that. Again, thanks for all your help and putting up with my multiple questions.
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## dasGolf01 (Aug 23, 2004)

*Re: (jink)*

The S Shaped hose goes to the firewall, heater core hose I think. Just finished the install of my black Samcos the other day. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## dasGolf01 (Aug 23, 2004)

*Re: Sale: Samco Coolant Hose Sets W/ clamps $299.99 Shipped Ground (FourSeasonTuning.com)*

Just wanted to add another note here for anyone thinking about dealing with James, that he's gone way over and above any customer service I'd expect from a LARGE company, let alone a more personalized shop like FourSeasonTuning. 
There were a number of snags that came up in a pretty large order I placed with him and he's done everything he could to make sure I got my stuff before I leave for vacation so I can get my car buttoned up and set, even at some cost to himself.
Huge props to James. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## nodq (Mar 14, 2002)

*Re: Sale: Samco Coolant Hose Sets W/ clamps $299.99 Shipped Ground (FourSeasonTuning.com)*


_Quote, originally posted by *FourSeasonTuning.com* »_*Colors are Black, Blue and Red in stock now for VR6 Corrado and MK3,MK4 Golf Jetta*
Corrado VR6 sets are *$289.99* shipped in the lower 48 states
Direct Purchase Link Click Here
Add *$25* for Corrado VR6 Samco Clamp Sets
Direct Purchase Link Click Here


Maybe it changes when you actually order the set, but how does $289.99 + $25 = $299.99?


----------



## dasGolf01 (Aug 23, 2004)

*Re: Sale: Samco Coolant Hose Sets W/ clamps $299.99 Shipped Ground (nodq)*

Mine was 299.99 when I ordered it, so I think that's the deal.


----------



## FourSeasonTuning.com (Jan 12, 2005)

*Re: Sale: Samco Coolant Hose Sets W/ clamps $299.99 Shipped Ground (nodq)*

The title is wrong as the price of the clamps has gone up. I have asked a mod to correct it.


----------



## Snitches Get Stitches (Jul 21, 2007)

no love for the 24 valve guys? how close would the 12valve kit come to fitting on a 24valve set-up?


----------



## FourSeasonTuning.com (Jan 12, 2005)

*Re: (Snitches Get Stitches)*

Samco does not make a 24V kit.


----------



## DuB_MaNG (Apr 26, 2007)

*Re: (FourSeasonTuning.com)*


_Quote, originally posted by *FourSeasonTuning.com* »_Samco does not make a 24V kit.

ouch...well their goes that idea...
anyone know anywhere else to get 24v hoses?


----------



## FourSeasonTuning.com (Jan 12, 2005)

*Re: (DuB_MaNG)*

New OE hoses we can supply.


----------



## DuB_MaNG (Apr 26, 2007)

*FV-QR*

how much for the hoses on a 24v?


----------



## FourSeasonTuning.com (Jan 12, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (DuB_MaNG)*

Let me check on monday for you.


----------



## crazysccrmd (Mar 31, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (FourSeasonTuning.com)*

definitely buy from four seasons, they stand behind what they sell and take care of any and every problem that might come up as quickly as possible. unlike some other companies that might sell for cheaper but lack even basic customer service.
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif for James and his company.














if we were on the same coast


----------



## FourSeasonTuning.com (Jan 12, 2005)

*Re: Sale: Samco Coolant Hose Sets from $289.99 Shipped Ground (FourSeasonTuning.com)*

Thank you for the kind words,I appreciate it. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## trip permit (Mar 19, 2008)

Just ordered a set. Sent you a PM as well. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## trip permit (Mar 19, 2008)

*Re: (Mr. Glidden)*

Even after a 5.8 earthquake today, they still managed to answer a few questions, fix an error on my part, package it and get it sent out. Ordered less than 13 hours ago. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Oh and already have the tracking info sitting in my email inbox. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Modified by Mr. Glidden at 4:34 PM 7-29-2008_


----------



## [email protected] (May 8, 2008)

*Re: (Mr. Glidden)*

Thanks for the kind words.There was a bit of a shake earlier







Everyone is ok (thats what matters most),and there is no major damage thankfully.
No problem in shipping your order out and providing you the service you needed http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Thank you for your order


----------



## mike oxbent (Dec 13, 2006)

*FV-QR*


Samco is the S**T!!!!


----------



## FourSeasonTuning.com (Jan 12, 2005)

*Re: Sale: Samco Coolant Hose Sets from $289.99 Shipped Ground (FourSeasonTuning.com)*

Very nice http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## skippyunit (Jul 14, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (mike oxbent)*

Thats how we do it in Oregon


----------



## boozy (Jun 20, 2007)

IM sent


----------



## boozy (Jun 20, 2007)

ever find out for me?


----------



## FourSeasonTuning.com (Jan 12, 2005)

*Re: (boozy)*

Im sent


----------



## boozy (Jun 20, 2007)

ditto


----------



## Tom Long (Sep 21, 2007)

*Re: (Jason_Reuben)*

How many of those Silicone hoses would adapt directly over to a 24v?
I know not all of them, but I am sure there are some that would still work, thanks!


----------



## Mk1 fa'days (Apr 24, 2008)

*Re: Sale: Samco Coolant Hose Sets from $289.99 Shipped Ground (FourSeasonTuning.com)*

do you guys carry samco kits for a 93 be passat vr?


----------



## FourSeasonTuning.com (Jan 12, 2005)

*Re: Sale: Samco Coolant Hose Sets from $289.99 Shipped Ground (dubalot93)*

Sorry, Samco does not make one. The radiator hoses are different.


----------



## vwscream (Jan 27, 2008)

*Re: Sale: Samco Coolant Hose Sets from $289.99 Shipped Ground (FourSeasonTuning.com)*

Got to give James and FourSeasonTuning.com props for helping when possible. Thank you


----------



## FourSeasonTuning.com (Jan 12, 2005)

*Re: Sale: Samco Coolant Hose Sets from $289.99 Shipped Ground (vwscream)*

Your welcome.


----------



## race-shop joe (Apr 6, 2002)

*Re: Sale: Samco Coolant Hose Sets from $289.99 Shipped Ground (FourSeasonTuning.com)*

got my samcos quick, . helped me make 204 whp







, customer service is like no other, thanks james http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## FourSeasonTuning.com (Jan 12, 2005)

*Re: Sale: Samco Coolant Hose Sets from $289.99 Shipped Ground (race-shop joe)*

Your welcome joe.


----------



## GrandVice (Nov 26, 2008)

*Re: Sale: Samco Coolant Hose Sets from $289.99 Shipped Ground (FourSeasonTuning.com)*

IM sent


----------



## FourSeasonTuning.com (Jan 12, 2005)

*Re: Sale: Samco Coolant Hose Sets from $289.99 Shipped Ground (GrandVice)*

Replied


----------



## trouble1mk (Sep 25, 2005)

*Re: Sale: Samco Coolant Hose Sets from $289.99 Shipped Ground (FourSeasonTuning.com)*

Any update for the missing hoses on MK4 VR6? I m thinking to order a set in blue, but I want to have complete kit.


----------



## FourSeasonTuning.com (Jan 12, 2005)

*Re: Sale: Samco Coolant Hose Sets from $289.99 Shipped Ground (trouble1mk)*

No word from Samco yet. We can supply the two oil cooler hoses.


_Modified by FourSeasonTuning.com at 9:16 PM 12-12-2008_


----------



## trouble1mk (Sep 25, 2005)

*Re: Sale: Samco Coolant Hose Sets from $289.99 Shipped Ground (FourSeasonTuning.com)*

how much more?


----------



## GrandVice (Nov 26, 2008)

*Re: Sale: Samco Coolant Hose Sets from $289.99 Shipped Ground (trouble1mk)*


_Quote, originally posted by *trouble1mk* »_how much more?

also interested


----------



## FourSeasonTuning.com (Jan 12, 2005)

*Re: Sale: Samco Coolant Hose Sets from $289.99 Shipped Ground (GrandVice)*

$13 and $14 each for Samco hoses. The problem is that Samco left it out of the MK4 kit and the Samco importers are bringing these in as kits. So the chances of having multiple sets of the two lower hoses ( in black,red or blue are slim). I can offer the black rubber hoses in the meantime ( not silicone) for $15 per pair plus actual freight.
One black set of Samco's available $27 plus actual freight.


----------



## trouble1mk (Sep 25, 2005)

*Re: Sale: Samco Coolant Hose Sets from $289.99 Shipped Ground (FourSeasonTuning.com)*


_Quote, originally posted by *FourSeasonTuning.com* »_ $13 and $14 each for Samco hoses. The problem is that Samco left it out of the MK4 kit and the Samco importers are bringing these in as kits.

I m kinda alittle confuse







are those hoses will be include in the complete set in the future?


----------



## FourSeasonTuning.com (Jan 12, 2005)

*Re: Sale: Samco Coolant Hose Sets from $289.99 Shipped Ground (trouble1mk)*

Not until Samco changes the contents of their (Mk4 12V) kit. Asking them again for at least the third time.


----------



## trouble1mk (Sep 25, 2005)

*Re: Sale: Samco Coolant Hose Sets from $289.99 Shipped Ground (FourSeasonTuning.com)*

ok I think I will holdown on it for now. let me know when they get in the COMPLETE kit for MK4 VR6 12v.
Thanks


----------



## GrandVice (Nov 26, 2008)

*Re:*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif bump for *excellent* customer service and communication after receiving 2 incorrect clamps and an unmarked samco hose.


----------



## ATL_VR6 (Apr 28, 2005)

*Re: Re: (GrandVice)*

Shamless plug... 
Just bought this kit, girlfriend gave me the, up coming, weekend to do maintenance. I'm more excited about the time off in the garage than the actual hoses.
-Kyle


----------



## VRamateur (Mar 6, 2009)

*Re: Re: (ATL_VR6)*

AIs the mk4 kit complete yet? just curious, planning upcoming overhaul.


----------



## FourSeasonTuning.com (Jan 12, 2005)

*Re: Re: (VRamateur)*

The Mk4 are missing the two lower oil cooler hoses.


----------



## wav3form (Dec 7, 2008)

*Re: Re: (ATL_VR6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ATL_VR6* »_Shamless plug... 
Just bought this kit, girlfriend gave me the, up coming, weekend to do maintenance. I'm more excited about the time off in the garage than the actual hoses.
-Kyle

You need permission to work on your car on the weekend???


----------



## FourSeasonTuning.com (Jan 12, 2005)

*Re: Re: (wav3form)*

Don't rip on the paying customers.


----------



## n3mi5y5 (Oct 22, 2008)

I have a B4 Passat 5spd vr6... Could I just order the MK3 kit or should I order the Corrado kit... I'm redoing my entire cooling system and would like to have silicone.


----------



## FourSeasonTuning.com (Jan 12, 2005)

*Re: (n3mi5y5)*

Samco does not make the Passat set. The Corrado type would be the closest but the radiator hoses would have to be modified (in length).


----------



## n3mi5y5 (Oct 22, 2008)

*Re: (FourSeasonTuning.com)*


_Quote, originally posted by *FourSeasonTuning.com* »_Samco does not make the Passat set. The Corrado type would be the closest but the radiator hoses would have to be modified (in length).
so I'd have to cut them down? I shouldn't have any problems with that...


----------



## FourSeasonTuning.com (Jan 12, 2005)

*Re: (n3mi5y5)*

No they need to be longer not cut down.


----------



## n3mi5y5 (Oct 22, 2008)

theres no way to special order those specific hoses? I would gladly pay extra for that kind of reliability on my b4.


_Modified by n3mi5y5 at 8:00 PM 4-30-2009_


----------



## FourSeasonTuning.com (Jan 12, 2005)

*Re: (n3mi5y5)*

That is up to Samco ( don't hold your breath).


----------



## vwscream (Jan 27, 2008)

*Re: (FourSeasonTuning.com)*

Bump for James and the customer service he provides along with quality product.
Just waiting on funds to get hoses.


----------



## jedipartsguy (Aug 24, 2006)

*Re: (vwscream)*

Is the corrado set the same as b3/b4?


----------



## FourSeasonTuning.com (Jan 12, 2005)

*Re: (jedipartsguy)*

The upper and lower rad hoses are different, the rest are the same. Samco does not make a B3-B4 hose kit.


----------



## jedipartsguy (Aug 24, 2006)

*Re: (FourSeasonTuning.com)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## SLC Dubster (Feb 20, 2006)

??


----------



## nesisg (Jun 9, 2009)

*Re: Sale: Samco Coolant Hose Sets from $289.99 Shipped Ground (FourSeasonTuning.com)*

I have a stage 2 supercharger kit on my mk4 vr6 12v. Do you know if the hoses will be a direct fit with the kit or will i have to cut them to fit?


----------



## FourSeasonTuning.com (Jan 12, 2005)

*Re: Sale: Samco Coolant Hose Sets from $289.99 Shipped Ground (nesisg)*

Should be a direct fit as the s/c does not have any water lines.


----------



## nesisg (Jun 9, 2009)

*Re: Sale: Samco Coolant Hose Sets from $289.99 Shipped Ground (FourSeasonTuning.com)*

Cool thanks. Just gotta wait until it gets warmer and I'll be getting this.


----------



## nesisg (Jun 9, 2009)

*Re: Sale: Samco Coolant Hose Sets from $289.99 Shipped Ground (FourSeasonTuning.com)*


_Quote, originally posted by *FourSeasonTuning.com* »_Should be a direct fit as the s/c does not have any water lines.

I just installed the kit today and it was a lot of fun. I just wanted to note that I had to cut the Y hose because it looks like the oil cooler connection is on the left instead of the right. I don't know if the oil cooler is normally positioned below the frame rail under the battery, but that's where it was in my car. No big deal, just had to cut up the hose and use the existing T-fitting. Just wanted to give a heads up to anyone installing the kit in case it throws them off. It threw me off for like 15 minutes while I tried to figure it out. Great product btw.


----------



## FourSeasonTuning.com (Jan 12, 2005)

*Re: Sale: Samco Coolant Hose Sets from $289.99 Shipped Ground (nesisg)*

Must be a VF thing on the MK4.
The coolant hoses on a Corrado or MK3 do not have to be modified when using a V1,V2 or V3.


----------



## bogabogaboo! (Sep 22, 2009)

*Re: Sale: Samco Coolant Hose Sets from $289.99 Shipped Ground (FourSeasonTuning.com)*

quick question, Im planning on doing a complete overhaul of my cooling system. Like new water pump, hoses, etc. Im not gonna need to pull the engine am i?


----------



## FourSeasonTuning.com (Jan 12, 2005)

*Re: Sale: Samco Coolant Hose Sets from $289.99 Shipped Ground (bogabogaboo!)*

No engine removal needed.


----------



## bogabogaboo! (Sep 22, 2009)

*Re: Sale: Samco Coolant Hose Sets from $289.99 Shipped Ground (FourSeasonTuning.com)*

thanks


----------



## FourSeasonTuning.com (Jan 12, 2005)

*Re: Sale: Samco Coolant Hose Sets from $289.99 Shipped Ground (FourSeasonTuning.com)*

New Cooling kits added on page 1


----------



## masterqaz (Oct 5, 2007)

if only they were green


----------



## FourSeasonTuning.com (Jan 12, 2005)

*Re: (masterqaz)*

Green are available. 6-8 weeks and must be prepaid.


----------



## FourSeasonTuning.com (Jan 12, 2005)

PM replied


----------



## J_dub (Feb 21, 2003)

I've looked into a variation of cooling kits and noticed that 70c and 80c thermostats are available. Which is recommended? And what's the general idea in going with one over the other? thanks


----------



## FourSeasonTuning.com (Jan 12, 2005)

70C for warmer climate ( also If you select the 70C get the lower temp rad fan switch as well)


----------



## 155VERT83 (Aug 1, 2000)

*MK4 12V Set: Purchased*

Oredered a Mk4 12V hose and clamp set. :beer:


----------



## FourSeasonTuning.com (Jan 12, 2005)

Sending the Blue set. Thanks for the order.


----------



## !!Wild Man!! (Feb 18, 2009)

This guy hooks it up... he is where i go for all the vr6 needs. big turbo bill


----------



## FourSeasonTuning.com (Jan 12, 2005)

Thanks Bill.


----------



## vr_ben (Aug 5, 2010)

Will this fit RHD?


----------



## FourSeasonTuning.com (Jan 12, 2005)

vr_ben said:


> Will this fit RHD?


could price out the kit for RHD, please email us or give us a call (714)9975842 Its special order only.


----------



## !!Wild Man!! (Feb 18, 2009)

never find better deals then with Jimmy DUb. Need OEM to straight LOCO fst got your back


----------



## XXX008XXX (Mar 26, 2002)

-Vr6-Vdub- said:


> _Quote, originally posted by *Norwegian-VR6* »_This is one off the best upgrades you can give your VR6 engine. Along with a crackpipe.
> 
> How is the best upgrade? Just curious?


 They will probably out last your car. No lie. I have old cop cars come in that still have the original samco hoses on them that are 15 years old.


----------



## !!Wild Man!! (Feb 18, 2009)

this is a stand up place A+++++++++++


----------



## shysty (Oct 19, 2010)

www.FourSeasonTuning.com


----------



## !!Wild Man!! (Feb 18, 2009)

FourSeasonTuning.com said:


> www.FourSeasonTuning.com


ttt shipping the head this weekend.


----------



## Scotty_2.0 (Jan 14, 2005)

Free bump for FST coming through again. Samco hoses arrived today


----------



## fookerbob (Nov 29, 2005)

:wave:


----------



## !!Wild Man!! (Feb 18, 2009)

It's the F the O the U the R its FOURSeason A season is a division of the year, marked by changes in weather, ecology, and hours of daylight. FourSeasonTuning Working Year LONG Shipping WOrld Wide... :thumbup:

-Big Booster Bill Ads and Marketing


----------



## fookerbob (Nov 29, 2005)




----------



## shysty (Oct 19, 2010)

:beer:


----------



## fookerbob (Nov 29, 2005)




----------



## Rugrat Anklebiter (Dec 5, 2000)

I bought my set from Fourseasons, they are the cheapest price around the net. I just wish they sent free fourseason stickers.  Shameless I know!


----------



## TBT-Syncro (Apr 28, 2001)

is it possible to get single hose replacements? i bought a set from you guys a few years ago, and one of the hoses has a leak.

thanks
:beer:


----------



## !!Wild Man!! (Feb 18, 2009)

FST FTW SWay BAr??


----------



## FourSeasonTuning.com (Jan 12, 2005)

*re:TBT-Syncro*

Yes, can you provide the part# from the hose?


----------



## TBT-Syncro (Apr 28, 2001)

FourSeasonTuning.com said:


> Yes, can you provide the part# from the hose?


will get it for you. thanks.
:beer:


----------



## !!Wild Man!! (Feb 18, 2009)

I


----------



## !!Wild Man!! (Feb 18, 2009)

FST tip of the day:

Tires should be like women cheap and stickeeeeeey... 

Smoke em if you got em!

:laugh::laugh::laugh:


----------



## shysty (Oct 19, 2010)

bump


----------



## !!Wild Man!! (Feb 18, 2009)

Bump For 4ST.... should be booosting soon...


----------



## FourSeasonTuning.com (Jan 12, 2005)

!!Wild Man!! said:


> Bump For 4ST.... should be booosting soon...


Hope you drive it to California! 

-Rigo


----------



## _plush_ (Mar 28, 2009)

are these available for the mk4 in the urban camo


----------



## FourSeasonTuning.com (Jan 12, 2005)

*RE: _plush_*

Yes, must be prepaid and samco add's 15% for urban camo.


----------



## ryandZA (Jun 4, 2007)

SAMCO purple kit fitted to our RHD VR: 










Still needed to fit a few clamps in this pic. 
Fitted 100% with no issues at all. 

A few OEM hoses VS SAMCO goodness:


----------



## _plush_ (Mar 28, 2009)

FourSeasonTuning.com said:


> Yes, must be prepaid and samco add's 15% for urban camo.


can individual pieces be ordered or do you have to purchase the whole kit

I ask because I have a shaved bay so Ive deleted a few of the hoses


----------



## FourSeasonTuning.com (Jan 12, 2005)

_plush_ said:


> can individual pieces be ordered or do you have to purchase the whole kit
> 
> I ask because I have a shaved bay so Ive deleted a few of the hoses


let us know what hoses are needed so we could price it out.


----------



## shysty (Oct 19, 2010)

:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## shazzam (Feb 15, 2010)

whats the availability of brgreen kit for mkiv 12vr?


----------



## FourSeasonTuning.com (Jan 12, 2005)

shazzam said:


> whats the availability of brgreen kit for mkiv 12vr?


Special order color, may take weeks to months for it.
Black, blue and red are the most common color hoses stocked.

www.fourseasontuning.com


----------



## shazzam (Feb 15, 2010)

FourSeasonTuning.com said:


> Special order color, may take weeks to months for it.
> Black, blue and red are the most common color hoses stocked.
> 
> www.fourseasontuning.com


any chance you could find a more specific date? i really would like them due to being olive drab paint red and blue just dont work as well color wise, thanks!


----------



## FourSeasonTuning.com (Jan 12, 2005)

6 - 8 weeks.

www.fourseasontuning.com


----------



## Jmg90300zx (May 20, 2012)

*2001 jetta mk4 12v vr6*

I just received the blue hose kit and I am trying to figure out which hoses are missing. If I wanted to order the missing hoses in blue can you quote me a price? Thanks Also can you quote a price for the clamp set? thanks


----------



## FourSeasonTuning.com (Jan 12, 2005)

Jmg90300zx said:


> I just received the blue hose kit and I am trying to figure out which hoses are missing. If I wanted to order the missing hoses in blue can you quote me a price? Thanks Also can you quote a price for the clamp set? thanks


What kit specifically did your order?
A Mk3 hose kit is complete, a Mk4 12v is not as it doesn't include hoses for an aux. radiator.
Those hoses are not available from Samco, so you would need to retain your stock rubber OE hoses.

www.fourseasontuning.com


----------



## whoosh (Oct 19, 2011)

FourSeasonTuning.com said:


> www.fourseasontuning.com


 what colors are available for the 12v VR6 at this price?


----------



## FourSeasonTuning.com (Jan 12, 2005)

The common colors we supply are Red, Black and Blue. All other colors are special order, and some colors and patterns cost more.


----------



## Broshi (May 22, 2011)

RyandZA's purple set looks like a pretty light purple. Not sure if the supplier would care to do a darker purple, but I definitely am going to be looking to place an order in the next few pay periods for my Mk4! :thumbup:


----------



## shysty (Oct 19, 2010)

up


----------



## aestheticcataclysm (Jul 12, 2010)

Are these still available and in stock at that price? I'm doing a build and can't wait on a three month lead time for purple so I'll go with red or black.


----------



## FourSeasonTuning.com (Jan 12, 2005)

Black in stock.


----------



## Fellippe Chiari (Mar 27, 2012)

*Samco*

Do you have blue coolant kit for Corrado G60?


----------



## thatkindasux (Feb 25, 2009)

what about white?


----------



## chewwwwww (Dec 28, 2012)

do you have the hoses in black for mkiv 12v VR?


----------



## BiH (Nov 27, 2000)

can you get individual hoses? I need mk3 vr radiator in blue


----------



## FourSeasonTuning.com (Jan 12, 2005)

Yes we can. 

IM sent.


----------



## xflow_jetta (Nov 20, 2005)

Got mine :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## GohanBurner (Jun 10, 2011)

Lemmeh get a set for $284 shipped! ^_^


----------



## GohanBurner (Jun 10, 2011)

JK, $289* I'm going to be picking one up. ECS is on crack.


----------



## GohanBurner (Jun 10, 2011)

That's before shipping too...


----------



## dogyouare (Aug 10, 2009)

any for b4 pm plez


----------



## FourSeasonTuning.com (Jan 12, 2005)

No B4 Passat hose kit from Samco. 
IM sent.


----------



## CerealKiler (May 10, 2011)

GohanBurner said:


> That's before shipping too...


 The black set costs more than that on ECS. Going to be ordering a set of black and a clutch from you guys tomorrow.  :thumbup: 

You guys don't offer a set of clamps in the spring style do you? I don't like the look of the adjustable screw tightened ones...


----------



## FourSeasonTuning.com (Jan 12, 2005)

CerealKiler said:


> You guys don't offer a set of clamps in the spring style do you? I don't like the look of the adjustable screw tightened ones...


 No, we only offer the ABA rolled edge worm clamps. 

Samco's warranty specifically says not to use perforated worm clamps or stock old clamps. 
Torque to 5ft/lbs and recheck after 30mins as the silicone hoses relax.


----------



## CerealKiler (May 10, 2011)

Just ordered a set of clamps and hoses!  :thumbup:


----------



## burntoast9 (Feb 16, 2008)

I have a mk3 vr6 in my mk2 was wondering what does the set of Samco blue hoses consist of 9 piece or 7


----------



## FourSeasonTuning.com (Jan 12, 2005)

Both the Corrado and Mk3 VR6 hose kits are 7 pieces. 

You stated your donor was a Mk3, are you also using the Mk3 radiator? 
I ask because the Corrado hose kit differs only at the radiator, as the radiator flanges are smaller than the Mk3. 

You need to match the hoses to your radiator.


----------



## FourSeasonTuning.com (Jan 12, 2005)

www.fourseasontuning.com


----------



## burntoast9 (Feb 16, 2008)

FourSeasonTuning.com said:


> Both the Corrado and Mk3 VR6 hose kits are 7 pieces.
> 
> You stated your donor was a Mk3, are you also using the Mk3 radiator?
> I ask because the Corrado hose kit differs only at the radiator, as the radiator flanges are smaller than the Mk3.
> ...


 I am running a Godspeed alumnin radiator ? Does it differ?


----------



## CerealKiler (May 10, 2011)

Just got my set in the mail this afternoon.  Thanks again Fourseason! By far the best company I've used for car parts.  :thumbup:


----------



## Rapid Decompression (Dec 5, 2004)

custom colored thing really has me thinking lol


----------



## CerealKiler (May 10, 2011)

Rapid Decompression said:


> custom colored thing really has me thinking lol


 They seem like great quality hose! So far, I'd recommend them for sure!


----------



## Rapid Decompression (Dec 5, 2004)

CerealKiler said:


> They seem like great quality hose! So far, I'd recommend them for sure!


 Yeah I have used their stuff before. They make set for bikes too. I was not aware they made custom colors though.


----------



## chizzad (Jan 11, 2010)

anyone have a picture of a mk4 vr6 with these hoses? im installing mine soon and wanted a picture for reference.


----------



## CerealKiler (May 10, 2011)

chizzad said:


> anyone have a picture of a mk4 vr6 with these hoses? im installing mine soon and wanted a picture for reference.



I just googled, "vr6 with samco" and tons of images came up. :thumbup:


----------



## chizzad (Jan 11, 2010)

thanks, I knew that reply was coming. theyre all mk3 and one bad shot of an mk4. but :thumbup:


----------



## CerealKiler (May 10, 2011)

Oh really? Hmm. If I had mine installed, I'd show ya. I'll keep looking for one though. If I find one, ill post it.


----------



## FourSeasonTuning.com (Jan 12, 2005)

chizzad said:


> anyone have a picture of a mk4 vr6 with these hoses? im installing mine soon and wanted a picture for reference.


The Mk4 VR6 kit is not a complete hose set like that on the Mk3.
This is due to the numerous hoses on the Mk4 VR6 that make a maze pattern.
Also the Mk4 kit is specifically for manual trans vehicles and does not include any hoses for the aux. radiator.

It is a 9 piece hose kit from Samco, your stock rubber hoses should total 17 pieces.
Sadly the hoses are not available from Samco to make it total 17 pieces. You would need to source stock rubber hoses to replace any hoses not in the Samco kit.


----------



## chizzad (Jan 11, 2010)

I don't have the aux radiator or the aux water pump and im not running coolant through the throttle body. I do have a coolant bowl though. im trying to figure how the hoses come off the two heater core openings on the fire wall.

yeah tell me about the maze of stock coolant lines :banghead:


----------



## shysty (Oct 19, 2010)




----------



## dingo_boy99 (Aug 3, 2006)

2001 12V VR6. I've read the entire thread - has Samco still not replied to you? I, too, want a complete set of hoses (some of which you've stated they don't make). You mentioned 17 pieces make up a complete set for the MkIV 12V VR6 - do you have a diagram that shows all the hoses? The Bentley is somewhat ambiguous (looking at section 19-17, Fig. 15), and I'd like to replace ALL my hoses in one shot. If you have something like this, it'd be infinitely helpful :beer:

Looked around a bit and found this:
http://tinyurl.com/o6oaybk

I saw someone earlier in the thread post side-by-side pics of a few of the hoses, but not all of them. Based on the image linked above, it's not immediately clear which hoses are and are not supplied in the Samco kit - if the supplied hoses could be identified on the image, I (and others with this dilemma) could hunt down the other hoses. I'm assuming ETKA is the resource for a hose diagram, but I'm not privy.


----------



## FourSeasonTuning.com (Jan 12, 2005)

The Etka is the only source I know of that has the hoses listed.

I don't have a Mk4 at this time to pin point which hoses are in the kit.

Before I submitted my reply, I used google and found this link that will help you know what you get.

http://uk-mkivs.net/forums/t/517155.aspx


----------



## Skimmer0220 (Oct 12, 2009)

do you offer this in red?


----------



## FourSeasonTuning.com (Jan 12, 2005)

Your sig shows a Mk4 VR6, there is a red hose set available for a Mk4 Manual trans model (no automatics).

TCS219C is the part #.

This is a 9 piece hose set, make sure you plastic couplers are in great shape (no brown/beige plastic).
I suggest you get new ones and genuine only, avoid the aftermarket plastic couplers.
Also this kit does not include hoses for an aux. radiator found in warm climate vehicles.


----------



## Skimmer0220 (Oct 12, 2009)

FourSeasonTuning.com said:


> Your sig shows a Mk4 VR6, there is a red hose set available for a Mk4 Manual trans model (no automatics).
> 
> TCS219C is the part #.
> 
> ...


Ok cool I have a manual and have plans to go to billet couplers and last I'm going to be deleting the secondary radiator

Thanks for the info I will be ordering one after Christmas bills are payed


Sent from space through a satellite


----------



## !!Wild Man!! (Feb 18, 2009)

Bump... Free Shirt bump. Thanks for sponsoring the wildest ride in the 505.


----------



## lilgreenmk3 (Dec 15, 2011)

:thumbup:


----------



## lilgreenmk3 (Dec 15, 2011)

Www.fourseasontuning.com


----------



## Four Season Tuning (Jul 22, 2014)

www.fourseasontuning.com


----------



## Skimmer0220 (Oct 12, 2009)

Alright I got a question now that I have my set, there is hoses for the bottom of the aux radiator however I am deleting this radiator and now will have 1 port open so 1 should I cut the hose with the open port to be smaller? And 2 what should I plug the open port with?


----------



## FourSeasonTuning.com (Jan 12, 2005)

Cutting the hose will void your warranty.

I don't know the dimensions of the hoses in question, a plug and a rubber cap (available from most industrial supply stores) would do the trick.

Search in the Mk4 forums and see if anyone else has deleted the aux. radiator.


----------



## Skimmer0220 (Oct 12, 2009)

FourSeasonTuning.com said:


> Cutting the hose will void your warranty.
> 
> I don't know the dimensions of the hoses in question, a plug and a rubber cap (available from most industrial supply stores) would do the trick.
> 
> Search in the Mk4 forums and see if anyone else has deleted the aux. radiator.


I wonder what the guys that have no aux radiator that came stock are doing then, I won't cut the hose so I wont void my warranty


----------



## noskeh (Mar 11, 2004)

Hey James it's Jess, looking to upgrade to silicone hoses Adrian said my stocks are just about shot, but was thinking of doing a new radiator as well. Can you get the mishimotos or should I buy the ebay one I heard that was good also. I'll try to give you a call tomorrow if not give me a ring. Thanks!


----------



## shysty (Oct 19, 2010)

bump


----------



## shysty (Oct 19, 2010)

bump


----------



## DubAutowerks (Oct 1, 2014)

Are your Samco hose kits assembled or can you piece me together a custom one? I am running a MK3 OBD2 VR6 with a 6 speed transmission and a supercharger. That required running a 24v thermostat housing to clear the shift tower and stuff. So I'd need a weird mix of MK3 and MK4 12v and Mk4 24v stuff.


----------



## FourSeasonTuning.com (Jan 12, 2005)

We sell Samco hose kits by vehicle applications, but can order individual hoses from another kit.
Special order hoses can take 4 - 8 weeks to get. I would need to know the specific hoses you need, then I would have to compare it to the Samco hose to get a part #.


----------



## DubAutowerks (Oct 1, 2014)

Ok cool. I will keep that in mind.


----------



## TurboSilver311 (Jan 9, 2014)

*Looking for hose clamps*

Particularly these clamps for the samco coolant hoses. ECS has them back ordered (apparently for a month) so im looking to get them ideally sooner than that. 

http://www.ecstuning.com/ES1848487/


----------



## FourSeasonTuning (Oct 22, 2005)

www.fourseasontuning.com


----------



## lilgreenmk3 (Dec 15, 2011)

www.FourSeasonTuning.com


----------



## FourSeasonTuning.com (Jan 12, 2005)

www.FourSeasonTuning.com


----------



## laydback62 (Dec 23, 2018)

FourSeasonTuning.com said:


> www.FourSeasonTuning.com



I have a 1992 gti with a vr6 swap from a 1995 passat. It has a mk3 style radiator with both ports facing the same direction on the drivers side. I was trying to figure out if a hose set from a 95 gti vr6 would work. Please advise.


----------

